# Torrington Jr pedals NOS



## Classicriders (May 4, 2022)

Perfect pair of NOS Torrington Jr pedals.


----------



## blasterracing (May 7, 2022)

$35


----------



## schwinnja (May 7, 2022)

$50


----------



## Cableman (May 26, 2022)

$60


----------

